# Doggcatcher or BeyondPod (unlocked) with Presto?



## zippersmith (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi gang, 
I'm new to the forum but have been around for a long time (Was a donator to the original #droidx irc effort last august when birdman found the droidx exploit to get us root; those were exciting nights).

Anyway, I have become quite a podcast junkie and would like to listen to them faster via the Presto app. I've been using the Pocket Casts app which is very nice but doesn't support Presto.

My question is this: 
Have you used both doggcatcher and beyondpod, and which did you buy? (Both support the Presto plugin.)

I've not been able to find a review of them head to head.

If you've used them both would you chime in with what you chose and why?

Thanks


----------

